# Can't sleep! Too excited!



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I can't sleep at all!!! Gemma comes home on Monday. We're leaving on the 9:30 train from our city and arriving in Stockholm at 12:30. I cannot stop thinking about her at all. I'm so excited. I've spent almost $100 shopping online for her to give me something to do while waiting, lol.

I'm thinking about pulling an all-nighter since it's already 3:00am. Then hopefully I'll be sooo tired by tonight that I'll fall asleep early enough to get a full night's rest for our trip to pick up Gemma.

I think we're going to go to my boyfriend's mother's tomorrow and see if she can alter a basic canvas tote bag of mine to make it a doggy carrying bag. I want to carry Gemma around out in public everywhere before she's able to walk around on her own, since she won't have her last set of shots for two more weeks. I don't want to keep her from being socialized while we're waiting!

So, was anyone else this restless before getting their pups? I've tried drinking non-caffeinated herbal tea that's supposed to ease your nerves and make you more relaxed, and I've been taking valerian root to try to make me sleepy at night too, but it's having no effect! Maybe I need to pop a benadryl.


----------



## ErinL (Apr 20, 2012)

Haha. I didn't sleep for a week before we brought Stella home. It is just like getting a baby!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh yes its very normal and a couple of days seems more like a couple of years. Time goes by so slow when you waiting for your baby to arrive.LOL


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I know! It has felt like a month already. Just 32 hours left until I see her precious face in person and get to hold her.

Still haven't slept, by the way. It's almost 6am now.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

It will be here before you know it, get some rest, you are going to need it. And GOOD LUCK have a safe trip, 6 hours is a long ride and then you will have 6 hours back home with your little Gemma to bind. (love the name you chose)


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I know, I just can't sleep right now.  I've been laying in bed but all I can do is think about getting her and planning everything. I think I will have to just completely tire myself out today and pass out early tonight.

And it's actually only a 3 hour trip. I don't know what I was thinking when I wrote we'd arrive at 3:30! Our train home leaves at 3:30, lol. We're meeting the breeder at 1:30 outside the train station. She is driving down in her RV so we can sit inside and do all the paperwork in there. That way we don't have to find our way to her house from the station and risk missing our train back home.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Glad you like her name, by the way!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm so excited for you! Have fun and make sure to go through everything one last time before you leave, so you don't forget something important! Can't wait to see the
pictures of little Gemma.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Get sleep now, while you can! Haha


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

How exciting!!! I would not be able 2 sleep either lol, can't wait 2 see pics!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Not long now,how exciting for you


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

It's always hard to wait to pick up your puppy, but the last 24 hours are always the hardest.
Have fun picking up your new friend for life!


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

I just realized you got your name change you wanted! Yippee!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Don't forget your camera!!!!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

oh yes i was the same!  i cried and couldnt sleep after i saw her! XD was the longest wait ever! and the drive i had to the breeder today brought it all back! but sadly i have found out that tillies mummy is v unlikely to have another litter :'( but i have a plan  i would tell you all BUT it would provoke bad responses! x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I waited 2 weeks for ninja I could have died waiting all I did was talk about it 24-7 and count down the hours and mins haha! It was love at first sight when we met! this breeder was 2 hours from me she delivered him for free luckily at that time gas was still cheaper lol


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey, girls. Just finished cleaning the apartment and getting everything set up for Gemma. We went to my boyfriend's mother's today and she was sweet enough to alter one of my tote bags into a dog carrying bag. It came out pretty nice!

I am actually finally feeling exhausted. I still haven't slept. I will definitely crash early tonight, probably within an hour or two.  Can't wait to go pick up Gemma tomorrow!!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Not too much longer! I had to wait two weeks to pick up my Chloe, so I definitely understand the feeling. It is so worth the wait though!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I can't wait to see pics of wee Gemma....


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Hahaha Caitlin i know you are very excited. I know how you are feeling just now you said her birthday is 23 feb well Ruby is 24 feb.Can't wait to see lots and lots of photo's of you'r little one hope you have a lovely 1st day with baby Gemma HUGS


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

aww just checking in on this post lol was hoping to seee pics !! excited for u hehe!!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

fayzoe said:


> you said her birthday is 23 feb well Ruby is 24 feb.


How funny Chloe's birthday is February 24th, too!

Caitlin, our babies were only born a day apart!


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

It's almost time! It's almost time! -cheers- I'm so excited and little Gemma isn't even my puppy. I can't even imagine how excited YOU are!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Pleasant dreams I know you'll be dreaming about Gemma I'm very excited for you I can't wait to see some pics and videos of your baby at home with you.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol, you girls are so sweet. That's cool, Fay and, Lindsay. They will all have to one one big birthday bash together. 

We're leaving in one hour to go pick her up!!! Then we'll be home around 7:30 Sweden time. I will take pics for everyone, I promise!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll be waiting as patiently as possible for you to post that she's home and all is well. I'm so excited for you.



We're leaving in one hour to go pick her up!!! Then we'll be home around 7:30 Sweden time. I will take pics for everyone, I promise![/QUOTE]


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wooooooooooooo!  hoping for a safe and fun journey


----------



## Vereyna (May 1, 2012)

how exciting!! Whats the update hmmm??


----------



## Vereyna (May 1, 2012)

Oh shoot just picking her up now I see... I'm all turned around as it's the middle of the night on this side of the planet. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH lol IM SOOOOOOO EXCITEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD woop! lol cant wait to see the pics  x


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Still waiting tic toc tic toc why is time going so slow Lol


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

pepa'smom said:


> Still waiting tic toc tic toc why is time going so slow Lol


lol! ive been thinking the same! im so anxious for her!  x


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey, girls. We just got home about 45 minutes ago. Gemma is doing great! We put her down on the floor when we came home and she immediately started running around, sniffing, with tail up and wagging. I will post pics in a bit once she's a little more settled and calm. She is the most adorable thing I have ever laid eyes upon. It was love at first sight when I saw her!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What a lucky puppy to have you ! Congrats


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh I cant wait to see the pics!! Hope all went well with the long trip on the train with her.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

The suspense!! I want piccies =D lol


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

We're just making something to eat real quick because we're starving. It was a long day. But I'll get on to post pics after!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Start a new thread so it does not get missed buried in this one!

How exciting!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Can't wait to see!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Yay can't wait either!!! Finally!!!!


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm so happy for you Caitlin. Lots and lots of photo's as soon as you can please.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

There's a few pics here:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/68552-gemma-has-arrived.html

Working on uploading some videos now.


----------

